# Does anyone enjoy, Call the Midwife? It is on PBS here in New Jersey



## Ruth n Jersey (May 15, 2016)

I absolutely love this show. It takes place in the 1950's in the east end of London. I am not catholic, nor was I a midwife  but I was a licensed Practical nurse back in the late 60's,early 70's. What attracts me to this show is the camaraderie of the girls. It reminds me of nursing school and the special bond we had. No violence, filthy language or sex thrown in. A plus in any show or movie for me.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 15, 2016)

Oh girlfriend how did you know? I have to have hubby record it for me. I have never seen the show, but I have all three books that have been read and reread. I also have a fourth book that describes the making of the show. Every detail from food props to fabric was carefully kept in period. It's sad the author passed away only a few years after the third book.


----------



## jujube (May 15, 2016)

My mom and I had a marathon Call the Midwife day a couple of years ago.  What a great series!


----------



## Warrigal (May 15, 2016)

Hubby and I are regular watchers.

By the way, the nuns are not Roman Catholic.
 The Church of England still has several orders of nuns, or at least it did at the time period of the series.


----------



## Cookie (May 15, 2016)

I enjoyed a few seasons of this show on netflix and found it very engrossing.  I really liked the nice sweaters the girls wore and thought the acting, sets and costumes were excellent. The early 50s was still a very difficult time for women.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2016)

I watched the first few seasons here in the UK, but haven't watched the later ones. Good programme.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 16, 2016)

True Warrigal, the nuns in the series were Anglican.  My sister was a midwife in that time  - late 50's, 60's, but in Bath, not in Poplar.  I haven't seen her for 20 odd years, so I haven't had the chance to ask her how it compared to her experiences.


----------



## ndynt (May 16, 2016)

I enjoy the series also.   Can totally relate, for I worked in high risk L&D and part-time, with two mid-wives, in a Birth Center.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 16, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Oh girlfriend how did you know? I have to have hubby record it for me. I have never seen the show, but I have all three books that have been read and reread. I also have a fourth book that describes the making of the show. Every detail from food props to fabric was carefully kept in period. It's sad the author passed away only a few years after the third book.


I really didn't know about the books until I saw the show. At the end of each show a few of the cast members talk about the making of the show. I will look into the fourth book you have. I would like to read it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 16, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Hubby and I are regular watchers.
> 
> By the way, the nuns are not Roman Catholic.
> The Church of England still has several orders of nuns, or at least it did at the time period of the series.


That is interesting, I had no idea. Being Protestant I just assumed anyone in that type of attire was Catholic.


----------



## Warrigal (May 16, 2016)

The order featured in the series still exists

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...pired-Call-the-Midwife-never-miss-a-show.html


----------



## ossian (May 16, 2016)

I have watched this series since the start. I am not sure what series we are on here. It is actually finished for a while now. But I do enjoy it. I think that it is a fascinating insight into the conditions that people endured during the 50s. It is a heart warming drama.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 16, 2017)

I just binged watched it last week...loved it!  I think I cried at least once in every episode.

Saw your comment Warrigal and that was something that confused me at first.  I thought the nuns were Catholic but then I knew something wasn't right when the priests started dating some of the midwives. 

I looked it up and then saw that they were Anglican nuns.

I also just binge watched the first season of The Crown" which is excellent in my opinion.


----------

